

ShowHN: Our weekend project: Help developers get more projects. - ahmadss
http://trycourier.com

======
franze
question: does this tool (or future product) deliver value if non of my
business contacts uses it? or must they use, too - to give me value?

~~~
ahmadss
at this point, yes, they'd have to be using this too. in the future, though,
we were thinking of implementing sharing with unique URLs (like youtube does
it with unlisted videos) that don't require login/registration.

~~~
franze
should be a core feature, otherwise you'll have a chicken/egg scenario (i do a
lot of referrals - but most of my business contacts dont, i would need such a
tool, they wouldnt)

~~~
ahmadss
if you haven't already filled out a beta invite form, please do. we'd love to
chat w you on how you go about handling referrals.

------
ezl
wow, gorgeous aesthetic. amazing that you guys threw that together so fast!

~~~
ahmadss
thanks! obviously this is our MVP landing page, so we'd definitely appreciate
critical feedback. especially pertaining to the site copy, the concept, and
anything else that seems to stick out.

